# Ninniku Dojo 09/01/2013



## Guy Preston (Jan 10, 2013)

Some footage from training last night, we were going over kata from our 9th Kyu syllabus.

http://youtu.be/CuHOO4CVCHQ


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, it takes a little courage to post videos of you and your students! Keep it up!

Chris


----------

